# Good bag for tool pouch and drills



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Looking for a good bag to carry my tool pouch (one sided), a few spare tools, and my 2 drills with charger. I am basically looking to replace my bucket and dewalt hard case. I want to toss it all into a bag. I was looking at the 18in Klein Tools 5102-18SP, not sure if it will be big enough, and the 24in. may be to big. Any ideas that could help me?


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

Veto makes the best stuff... but it's pricey:

https://amzn.to/2ZgaJ0G


I work with 3 guys who have those Klein canvas bags, and I don't like them. They're like a bottomless pit- any time you need a tool you are fumbling around trying to find it, any half the time it's on the bottom. I prefer a bag that has places to hold the tools individually, but that's me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This would be way better than a Veto bag for what you're saying

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-17-in-Canvas-Tool-Bag-5155/203426518


----------



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> This would be way better than a Veto bag for what you're saying


 ]]


After re-reading his post, you're 100% right. I thought it was his main toolbag...


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

Kinda sounds like he's got a bucket.. The canvas collapsible is nice, I've got two cheaper Princess Auto ones in my van. And I think a version of this, same color cheap crap but I threw a plastic toolbox tray in the bottom gives it a lot of extra support. I'd like to find a better version of this when it expires. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073BGPZSJ/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

FishinElectrcian said:


> Kinda sounds like he's got a bucket.. The canvas collapsible is nice, I've got two cheaper Princess Auto ones in my van. And I think a version of this, same color cheap crap but I threw a plastic toolbox tray in the bottom gives it a lot of extra support. I'd like to find a better version of this when it expires.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B073BGPZSJ/ref=sspa_mw_detail_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I'll give you a helpful household hint. If you want to make the bottom of that thing stiff, paint it with gorilla glue. Or any polyurethane glue. Damp the fabric with water first, stuff it with newspaper, turn it over, paint it with the glue, let it dry overnight, in the morning you'll have a hard bottom bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jarrydee said:


> Looking for a good bag to carry my tool pouch (one sided), a few spare tools, and my 2 drills with charger. I am basically looking to replace my bucket and dewalt hard case. I want to toss it all into a bag. I was looking at the 18in Klein Tools 5102-18SP, not sure if it will be big enough, and the 24in. may be to big. Any ideas that could help me?



The answer to your question is two bags.

One bag large enough to carry that stuff will be a PIA to get stuff off the bottom of.

A 5102-16 is great for a small pouch, hammer, large screwdriver, and an impact w/bits. A second one holds the rest of your stuff.

What type of work are you on?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I do carry all this in a Klein aerial bucket:



















With larger stuff in the bag:










Pouch:


----------



## 0day (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice setup DVR


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The answer to your question is two bags.
> 
> One bag large enough to carry that stuff will be a PIA to get stuff off the bottom of.
> 
> ...


All kinds of stuff. lately it has been a lot of service changes, and residential add ons. My most common tools are in my one sided klein tool pouch/belt. So what I want is something to carry that, my impact drill, and a few other loose tools/things. Like my home depot apron that I use for staples and wire nuts. Just need something to carry the main tools. I can walk back to the van if I need something not common.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Let's =toss my dewalt charger in the bag also.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

SW1579 Kuny's... maybe that's what I will be looking at as a replacement.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> SW1579 Kuny's... maybe that's what I will be looking at as a replacement.



You carry that or use a handtruck or cart?


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> FishinElectrcian said:
> 
> 
> > SW1579 Kuny's... maybe that's what I will be looking at as a replacement.
> ...


I pack it in, damn near need a wheelbarrow when I load it up. Nice for short single trips.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> I pack it in, damn near need a wheelbarrow when I load it up. Nice for short single trips.



I have a Veto XL that is for storage and stays in the vehicle and an LC that only gets pulled out for a large repair where multiple tools are required.

For normal service calls the TP3 or TP4 are plenty large enough or maybe just a MB.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I like the Klein canvas buckets because they’re durable and can be scrunched down when not in use.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I like the Klein canvas buckets because they’re durable and can be scrunched down when not in use.



Sorta like a blow up girlfriend you can put away in a closet when a real one comes over?

Asking for a friend...


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 99cents said:
> 
> 
> > I like the Klein canvas buckets because theyâ€™️re durable and can be scrunched down when not in use.
> ...


https://youtu.be/HRKVQEpCvqg

"She's my life size, wife size blowup plastic girl. And nothing's missing! She never has a headache or bad breath, ...when we're kissin"


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sorta like a blow up girlfriend you can put away in a closet when a real one comes over?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Don’t judge my life choices Mech.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Don’t judge my life choices Mech.


To each his own, when it comes to GFs and blowing my interests are just far different.

What two or more adults do in the privacy of their domicile or rental is between them and God.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

FishinElectrcian said:


> https://youtu.be/HRKVQEpCvqg
> 
> "She's my life size, wife size blowup plastic girl. And nothing's missing! She never has a headache or bad breath, ...when we're kissin"


Hahaha that's awesome

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

It's a classic, the first version I heard he starts off talking about how it happened to a "friend" and how it was a lot weirder to learn a song like that than is to write it.

Couldn't resist but now this thread has regressed into the sewer haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FishinElectrcian said:


> It's a classic, the first version I heard he starts off talking about how it happened to a "friend" and how it was a lot weirder to learn a song like that than is to write it.
> 
> Couldn't resist but now *this thread has regressed into the sewer* haha



That's cool, she floats!


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Veto is really coming out with some different new stuff. They have a rope bag coming out that might be what you need. looks like you could easily stash a couple of cordless tools, charger, a pouch and loose tools in this. Maybe too big? Probably pack in material too, save some trips.


----------



## Alexander1989 (Sep 17, 2019)

jarrydee said:


> Looking for a good bag to carry my tool pouch (one sided), a few spare tools, and my 2 drills with charger. I am basically looking to replace my bucket and dewalt hard case. I want to toss it all into a bag. I was looking at the 18in Klein Tools 5102-18SP, not sure if it will be big enough, and the 24in. may be to big. Any ideas that could help me?



Nice !


----------



## Krolman (Nov 7, 2016)

barnettnce said:


> I bought a custom leathercraft 1539 bag. I am happy with this bag. You can try this product.


I have this exact bag, for a year now, it is able to hold all my tools and my tool belt, it carry's so much that it's a pain to carry often but when I do the straps hold up so far.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have to say the CLC 1539 does look pretty nice, under $75 on Amazon... the 1537 might be big enough for me. 

https://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1539 

https://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1537


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I have to say the CLC 1539 does look pretty nice, under $75 on Amazon... the 1537 might be big enough for me.
> 
> https://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1539
> 
> https://www.goclc.com/ProductDetail.aspx?sku=1537


I had that bag and found that anytime you have that huge center compartment it gets loaded with tons of extra stuff you don't need to carry.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

When I had a Klein bag, I always wanted the top to open more than it would allow. The CLC seems the same. It doesn't look like it would open enough for me, plus it's deep. The plus is that maybe the tools you would be looking for would be on the outside. 



My Klein bag was a gift. The original owner was going to throw it out. The handle ripped off because it was always overloaded. I only ever used it as a spare tools bag. Plus I kept auger bits and pry bars in it. Eventually it became a catch all with fixture bars and everything else. It never left the van when I did residential jobber type work. I could never actually work out of it.


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

For my hand drills and bits and adapters I use this which has a firm bottom and solid carry hanle and will not scuff or mar a floor inside the house.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003JKL0WU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


The plumbers tool bags or satchels work very well for small power tools and I can fit two 20v drills and a oscillatiing tool and blades inside a medium size one. Advantage of the satchel type tool bag is that if it rolls on its did everything stays inside with it zippered shut. 



My hand tools are still carried in a tool belt with two pouches that can be used on the ground or up on a ladder.


----------

